# Looking For These



## aussie123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone know if these are in Australia at all.

iranocichla hormuzensis

Thanks
Lance


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
At my knowledge, few are in Europe and USA but I don't know if some are in Autralia
xris


----------

